# Code blue:



## Muppet (Jan 12, 2010)

To all involved in the medical group, new call posted. It can either be civilian or military based.

F.M.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 12, 2010)

Who stopped breathing


----------



## Muppet (Jan 12, 2010)

48 y/o man down, cardiac arrest yesterday while I was working. Hypothermic code, ECMO started.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 12, 2010)

I posted a reply  What was his core temp when you started resus??


----------



## Muppet (Jan 12, 2010)

88 degrees / asystolic, ETco2: 20 with intubation.

F.M.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy Cyanosis, Batman


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 13, 2010)

Should have given him intranasal narcan or an FAST 1 IO.......................




I just learned of this shit tonight.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 13, 2010)

LMAO!!!

F.M.


----------



## medic1 (Jan 18, 2010)

*man down*

A-systolic, never good.......... ETT, FAST-1 and hypothermic therapy is the only chance to make it back to this side of the spiritual world.....:doh:


----------



## Muppet (Jan 19, 2010)

Medic-1: He was already hypothermic. The purpose of theraputic hypothermia is to slowly lower somebody's temp. therefore decreasing the metabolism that occurs in the brain, therefore decreasing the nasty chemicals that are released during a code. Rapid hypothermia allows for that bad stuff to happen, barring the mamalian diving reflex. Bottom line, he was not dead until he is warm and dead. You are thinking on the right lines for code situations though, therapy hypothermia does work for non-hypothermic / non-traumatic persons with R.O.S.C.

F.M.


----------

